# Microphone support



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 AMD64 GENERIC, my sound works well on output stream but I fail to make it work with 
	
	



```
ossrecord - | ossplay -
```
 but audacity shows me that he can "hear something".

Here a set of status command:

```
louping# kldstat
    Id Refs Address            Size     Name
     1   15 0xffffffff80200000 11cd9b0  kernel
     2    1 0xffffffff813ce000 3248     speaker.ko
     3    1 0xffffffff813d2000 eddc90   nvidia.ko
     4    2 0xffffffff822b0000 45090    linux.ko
     5    1 0xffffffff822f6000 6408     cuse4bsd.ko
     6    1 0xffffffff82412000 51b3     tmpfs.ko
    louping# cat /dev/sndstat
    FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
    Installed devices:
    pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
    pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
    pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
    pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
    pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC889 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
    pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC889 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
    pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC889 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
    pcm7: <HDA Realtek ALC889 PCM #3 Digital> (play)
    louping# sysctl hw.snd
    hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
    hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
    hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
    hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
    hw.snd.latency: 5
    hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
    hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
    hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
    hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
    hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
    hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
    hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
    hw.snd.verbose: 0
    hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
    hw.snd.default_unit: 4
    hw.snd.version: 2009061500/amd64
    hw.snd.default_auto: 1
    louping# mixer
    Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer mic      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer mix      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
    Mixer igain    is currently set to 100:100
    Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
    Recording source: mic
```

Have you got an idea of the problem?

For your help,
in advance,
thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Sep 30, 2012)

Your system has two input devices. You should try to record from another one, or plug mic into the different (rear/front?) socket.


----------



## adamk (Sep 30, 2012)

Also, ossplay and ossrecord are parts of the OSSv4 infrastructure.  I'm not completely sure they will work properly with the base FreeBSD drivers that you are using.

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your answers, finally I just add 

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid36.config="as=0"
```

To my /boot/loader.conf and it works.

Thank you.


----------

